# Cats



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

What is it with these fucking harbingers of paint destruction? And why are they so fucking stupid that they can't tell BEFORE they leap on the car that there's nowhere to go once they're up there. No, the stupid bastards have to jump up, explore the surface, and THEN figure out that the only place to go is back down, usually by dragging their shit-and-grit-encrusted feet down the car as they go.

Stupid, stupid fuckers.

Pets. What a waste of everyone's time and money.

That is all.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Er, probably because it's WARM!


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Take it your not a cat lover then Scooby?  :wink:


----------



## 127ultima (Nov 16, 2010)

Ha! Wait till cats get thumbs they will try and steal ya car


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I agree with Jeff: they like the warmth of the engine. Perhaps you should put a hot water bottle out for them :wink:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Try throwing a bucket of cold water over your bonnet when you get home, a cat won't sit on a wet car.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Tbh they would only scratch it if you go mad at them and they get their claws out trying to escape, or if it is very slippery :x


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I've just got a new cat flap - trying him to get him to go through that is proving impossible, good luck with the car training!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

audimad said:


> Try throwing a bucket of cold water over your bonnet when you get home, a cat won't sit on a wet car.


Wrong! The little bast'd had been all over it post rainfall and with a cold engine, so I found not only scratches but muddy footprints. The animal is clearly a cock. 



JNmercury00 said:


> Tbh they would only scratch it if you go mad at them and they get their claws out trying to escape, or if it is very slippery :x


It's always slippery. i had a similar problem with my last car, and acquired a fine set of scratches where some bast'd cat had tried jumping up onto the rear wheel arch and then obviously failed as soon as its paws hit the paint. It would have been hilarious to watch I am sure, and the little git never tried again after that so perhaps it faceplanted itself good and proper. :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Cold to you but warm to a cat.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Time to start my cryo-research programme.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

My sister's pussy on my ScarleTT's bonnet! Bad pussy, naughTTy pussy!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

That looks like a monkey 

Agreed, cats are crap.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Screwed up, miserable looking face like it's sucking a lemon and it's fur sticks to it's arse also! :lol:


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=208676&start=105

I hate them


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Dotti said:


> My sister's pussy on my ScarleTT's bonnet! Bad pussy, naughTTy pussy!


But at least the cat has good taste.


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

Dotti said:


> My sister's pussy on my ScarleTT's bonnet! Bad pussy, naughTTy pussy!


Thats one hairy pussy.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

There's been a spate of cat poisoning around our way recently, someone has been soaking bread in antifreeze and leaving it out for them to eat...they find it sweet, apparently...then die in 24-48 hours!

...no, it's not me before you ask!! I use a sonic cat repellent to keep the little bastards out of the garden and away from the car.

Regards
Ross


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

i hear of that kind of stuff all to often.

best way to deter cats, is get a cat, a stray has adopted us recently and being a male no other cats come anywhere near our garden or car now.

he's very good, never uses his litter tray - goes outside(probably someone elses garden :lol: ), doesn't scratch furniture, loves to sit on your lap purring away, loves fuss.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ross_cj250 said:


> There's been a spate of cat poisoning around our way recently, someone has been soaking bread in antifreeze and leaving it out for them to eat...they find it sweet, apparently...then die in 24-48 hours!
> 
> ...no, it's not me before you ask!! I use a sonic cat repellent to keep the little bastards out of the garden and away from the car.
> 
> ...


a lower class of moggies i guess, our buggers were brought up on coocked chicken or fish. will antifreeze work with chicken? only asking :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I have to confess, I actually really adore cats


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Dotti said:


> I have to confess, I actually really adore cats


figures lol


----------



## James Junior (May 12, 2011)

ross_cj250 said:


> There's been a spate of cat poisoning around our way recently, someone has been soaking bread in antifreeze and leaving it out for them to eat...they find it sweet, apparently...then die in 24-48 hours!
> 
> ...no, it's not me before you ask!! I use a sonic cat repellent to keep the little bastards out of the garden and away from the car.
> 
> ...


One of our neighbours installed one of those sonic repellant things. They are a waste of time. One of my cats goes and sits by it deliberately just to show he isn't arsed.


----------



## James Junior (May 12, 2011)

And besides, its all in the training anyway.

My cat helped me to fit a replacement filter the other day:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cute


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

ross_cj250 said:


> There's been a spate of cat poisoning around our way recently, someone has been soaking bread in antifreeze and leaving it out for them to eat...they find it sweet, apparently...then die in 24-48 hours!
> 
> ...no, it's not me before you ask!! I use a sonic cat repellent to keep the little bastards out of the garden and away from the car.
> 
> ...


Had to put our cat down the other day after 17 yrs of magic and fun times,last 2.5 yrs involved us dealing with our cats renal failure,we believe she drank some anti freeze because it was totally out of the blue and she was mega healthy.
Was a struggle at first due to her not eating the special renal food but out of desperation we added some cooked chicken slivers to it and she scoffed the lot.apart from giving her a syringe of petroleum liquid every day and a tablet each night her life remained as good as it always was,we had her put to sleep just as she was on the slippery slope to weight loss,dental probs,etc because we didnt want her to suffer just to service our potentially selfish needs.
I appreciate some ppl dont like cats same way i dont like dogs (too needy lol),but whoever poisons or mistreats an animal deserves a fuckin good hiding ( as in hide em in a fridge,weld the door shut and throw it off beachy head).
With regards to cats.....they are awesome cos the are intelligent and curious which is an awesome combo and leads to hrs of mischief lol.
Check out the icanhazcheeseburger website,its bonkers,also look for the simons cat vids on youtube


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Chubster said:


> whoever poisons or mistreats an animal deserves a fuckin good hiding ( as in hide em in a fridge,weld the door shut and throw it off beachy head).


I'll second and third that!!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

sat with fluff on my lap now....little cow is doing the padding bit with bloody claws grrr. sorry chubs, i know we all joke but to poison a cat deliberately is sicko minded person.


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

gazzer1964 said:


> sat with fluff on my lap now....little cow is doing the padding bit with bloody claws grrr. sorry chubs, i know we all joke but to poison a cat deliberately is sicko minded person.


Its ok mate  me n wife get good days n bad days at the moment,silly little things set us off like finding an old toy or seeing an empty box ( cats fav thing ever).
Gonna take a while but we will come around,we are gonna look at some rescue kittens this weekend,we can never replace our cat but we are caring ppl and would be nice to share some it ,failing that i am tempted to pile in for a couple of bengal kittens cos they supposed to mental(love water,curtain climbing experts,etc lol).


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

urs a cpl cats 15 now & buggers still beating me lol.....oh & £103 of spring plants dead to toilet habbits now they cant climb fences to neighbours gardens lol


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Chubster said:


> Gonna take a while but we will come around,we are gonna look at some rescue kittens this weekend,we can never replace our cat but we are caring ppl and would be nice to share some it ,failing that i am tempted to pile in for a couple of bengal kittens cos they supposed to mental(love water,curtain climbing experts,etc lol).


Chubster, we have had all kinds of cats over the last 30 odd years, from ones with great long pedigrees to the proverbial moggies. The most entertaining of them all were the Burmese. They are recognised as a pedigree breed but they originated as a cross between a Burman and a Siamese, so they have the individual loving, scatty and intelligent ways of the siamese with the stockier body of the Burman. I would recommend them to everyone the only off putting thing is the cost when buying them.  
Our current cat is a white 'moggy' who decided to adopt us.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Just watched this http://uk.news.yahoo.com/web-falls-in-l ... dozing-cat's-encounter-with-dove.html


----------

